# Wolbrook



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

I saw this lurking on Roy's sales site.

Proberbaly mid 50's, it runs sweet as a nut and looks great (in my opinion).

Anyone have a Wolbrook or Douglas watch lurking in the back of their watch draw?


----------

